

Pixelapse launches new UI - lominming
http://blog.pixelapse.com/post/51028016101/quicker-cleaner-fresher

======
jawngee
I really really REALLY love pixelapse. It's completely changed the way I work
with my clients.

I spend half the year in NYC, half the year in Vietnam. Working from Vietnam
has always been a little painful because of internet connectivity and one
particular client's insistance of storing designs for apps internally on their
servers. This would require me to VPN out of Vietnam and then ReadyNAS into
their servers and then hunt through a maze of folders for the files I need.
Slooooow.

Pixelapse has insured that I've always got the latest stuff on my laptop, plus
providing feedback/questions on specific designs and visually seeing changes
has been a big boon.

The one thing I would like to see change is their pricing structure. I wish
you could add collaborators ala carte. The cap on collaborators at 9 for $150
a month is little too much. I will just create one account for an entire
company and everyone will share that to get around it. I'd rather not do that.
So PLEASE PLEASE add ala carte collaborators or something that makes more
sense.

~~~
shravan
Hi jawngee! Thanks for the kinds words about us. We're really fortunate to
have passionate users like you. :)

Regarding pricing - it's definitely more of an art than a science. We're by no
means perfect and are learning from our customer's needs as we go along. Rest
assured though, we've thought about cases like your team's a ton and and we'll
have some good news to share very, very soon!

------
barabaraphil
This is my first time hearing about this (honest to god), but I have to say I
do like the homepage design. The combination of clean blue and white with
tasteful screenshots do make me want to send this some designer friends and
see if this can be helpful to them.

------
Mizza
Link your blog's logo to your homepage.

~~~
shravan
Clicking on the logo should take you to the homepage already. We might've
missed it somewhere though; could you point me to it?

